# Best lube (if any) for pedal threads?



## SoloHiker (Jun 2, 2005)

Replacing my pedals today... What's the best lubricant (if any) to use on the threads? I've got normal oil, anti-sieze, and teflon lube (chain lube). What's best to use? The old pedals had a thick grease-like stuff on it lightly, but...


----------



## FrankinMich (Dec 17, 2005)

If your pedal spindles are made of titanium, then you definitely will need to use a titanium anti-seize compound. For all other pedal spindles, I would recommend a fairly heavy, waterproof grease such as the green Phil Wood stuff. I have also been told that a copper based anti-seize thread compound works really well. Apparently it is highly water resistant, and the copper in the thread compound prevents galling or 'cold welding' of steel to aluminum or aluminum to aluminum.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2004)

I was going to suggest copper grease, works a treat.


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

pedro's syn grease is my favorite all purpose bike grease. i use it for the threads on everything including the pedals and the seatpost...


----------



## SoloHiker (Jun 2, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I was going to suggest copper grease, works a treat.


I read on the Park Tool site that copper grease was pretty much a scam, that you should stick to something with a higher metal content... ????


----------



## SoloHiker (Jun 2, 2005)

Checked with a wrencher at the LBS and he said just about any heavier grease will work. I asked about anti-sieze (since it was the only thick stuff I had) and he said that should work great, so I use that. ??? Time will tell, unless someone throws up a flag here!


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*Inexpensive*

I go for boat bearing grease for my pedal threads (and any other applications except for those that require anti-seize or ti parts). Cheap at the local auto parts store. For bearings I use Phil Wood.


----------



## hugh088 (Feb 1, 2004)

Looked at the Parks site for anything regarding copper grease being a scam, nothing. I was wondering what they had to say. I believe most copper based antisieze coumpounds are about 50% copper based. On thread installation they recommend a heavy coat of the grease they sell. To me that sounds like they are just trying to sell more grease. You only need enough grease to lubricate the threads as they are being made up, a microscopic amount. Aside from that you want to fill the gaps at the root of the thread also a small amount. You want to do this to prevent water getting in. I guess for a DIY'er you might as well apply a heavy amount of grease since a tube of Poly lube will last a long for yesrs and years. I use Polylube for bearings but use thread coumpound (anti-sieze) for threads. Since threads do not move as bearings do it make more sense to use the right tool for the job. Thread coumpound or antisieze has metal flakes that form a layer between the threads. This layer is made of soft flakes that shear then you remove the pedals. This is better then the also soft metal of the cranks shearing when the pedals are remove. These metals flakes are also less likely to wash out of the root of the thread as they get wet. If you have already used grease I wouldn't worry about it, but if you are riding in wet areas a lot antisieze is the way to go.
Chris


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Ditto. Antisieze is the way to go for pedal threads.


----------

